# :: ECS Tuning :: E9X 335d Pipercross Performance Air Filters|Breathe Deeper



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Your 335d is a masterpiece of engineering that pumps out eye-popping power numbers and incredible fuel efficiency. Sophisticated as it is, it still needs thousands of gallons of air to burn a single gallon of fuel.



Don't settle for stock. Pick Pipercross filters, designed with a progressive foam filter media that promotes air flows, without compromising filtration efficiency.



Track tested for the last quarter century, Pipercross Performance Filters are durable, cleanable, and tough enough to protect your engine for years and thousands of miles.



Click HERE to order your E9X 335d Pipercross Performance Air Filter!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

umm interesting!!! another K&N filter look a like, it would be great to have a comparo on these two!!! oh wait!! ECS Tuning you guys do the comparo and if yours win or losses we know if its worth the money and also if you win then i will buy then


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Notice how these filters never report on scoring of the cylinders? You can't have both better filtration and sustained air flow.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Still no response from ECS tuning I gather they may not take up the challenge!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Still no response from ECS tuning I gather they may not take up the challenge!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


Which testing method do you propose we have the Pipercross filter and other brands sent out to be tested by?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

ECS I frankly don't know which would be either air flow or horsepower you guys pick it out.but frankly I'm interested in the piper.had bad experience with a k&n look alike and I tend to shy sway from oily filters

Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

ECS, not downing your product what so ever. Why do we filter the incoming air into our high precision turbo diesel only to shoot soot into it throught the EGR. Bone head in my book. It should be filtered too. I don't care if i have to replace a $50 part every once in a while. To see that stuff in my intake made me sick to my stomach. I need to have this coded off and then check into cleaning out the intake. Some of you have told me that it is normal and that is fine if all TDIs do this but it is still BONE HEADED to filter inlet air and then shoot crap into intake anyway.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> ECS, not downing your product what so ever. Why do we filter the incoming air into our high precision turbo diesel only to shoot soot into it throught the EGR. Bone head in my book. It should be filtered too. I don't care if i have to replace a $50 part every once in a while. To see that stuff in my intake made me sick to my stomach. I need to have this coded off and then check into cleaning out the intake. Some of you have told me that it is normal and that is fine if all TDIs do this but it is still BONE HEADED to filter inlet air and then shoot crap into intake anyway.


Soot is not the same as dirt...ijs.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

ECS where are youuuu!!!!


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm right here, never left.

Currently we don't have a 335D here to do testing on. So any testing in regards to Pipercross would have to wait until we have a car on site as well as time to allocate to testing.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL amigo ECS Im glad you're working with us. Whenever you get one go for it. I really like the design of Piper cross better than K&N but I would prefer a filter a la AMSOIL which carries some microfiber instead of paper, but they dont have any drop ins for our "D"s, I had a bad experience with with an oiled cone filter I bought from Mini-Madness on my 02 MCS and eventually screwed my MASS Flow Sensor I hope the Piper doesnt do the same!!


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Oiling of the filter is something even I was worried about at first, but the Pipercross oiling instructions are very simple. Following them leads to a properly oiled filter which will no release oil down the intake into the sensors.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Compadre Im leaning towards buying it, but i will wait for comparos!!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

ECS go into some forums of BMW and find a guinea pig or better yet send me the pipercross to me and I wil GLADLY do the dynos for you!!!!!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Remember- a diesel uses max air flow all the time, and adjusts fueling. The stock filter has sufficient filtration and enough surface area to protect the engine while not inhibiting flow. An oiled filter puts the MAF at risk and provides no benefit unless the vehicle is heavily modded to the point where fueling has been increased to the point where even more air can benefit. The dyno's I've seen for other diesels comparing OE filtering to oiled filters in the past have shown no benefit of the oiled filter in terms of power. But I'd be glad to see an independent comparison of the two types using a BMW 'd :thumbup:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks geek that's I'm asking these guys and willing to be their guinea pig I will do the dynos

Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

ECS still waiting for your response!!


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

At the current time I'm not interested in having the Pipercross air filters dyno tested. If in the future we have any performance diesel products which are in house ECS designed that I need more dyno testing on I'll keep you in mind. 

-James


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigo your response is not what I/we expected somewhat, arrogant, but I respect it, on the other hand it seals your products fate as you wrote it in this forum. C'est la vie my friend

Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------

